# Totem is causing my system to freeze



## volatilevoid (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,

when I'm trying to play an AVI video file with Totem, my system crashes after about 15 to 20 minutes. Sound playback is starting to stutter after some time and then everything freezes. Interestingly, I don't have any issues with VLC.

I'm running 9.0-CURRENT with nvidia-driver-260.19.12 (updated the port by myself but problem also existed with version 256.53) and oss-4.2.b2003.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD beastie.home.local 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #2 r214867: Mon Nov  8 23:13:48 CET 2010     
root@beastie.home.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BEASTIE  amd64
```

On startup, I see these messages:


```
oss_cmi878x0: <Asus Xonar D2X (AV200)> port 0x1000-0x10ff irq 17 at device 4.0 on pci7
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff000c047448 filedesc structure (filedesc structure) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_descrip.c:1133
 2nd 0xffffff0150662db8 zfs (zfs) @ /usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:4176
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2e
kdb_backtrace() at kdb_backtrace+0x3a
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x558
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0x3f3
vop_stdlock() at vop_stdlock+0x47
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9e
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x55
knlist_remove_kq() at knlist_remove_kq+0x78
knote_fdclose() at knote_fdclose+0xf7
kern_close() at kern_close+0xc6
syscallenter() at syscallenter+0x212
syscall() at syscall+0x39
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe2
--- syscall (6, FreeBSD ELF64, close), rip = 0x8010e00cc, rsp = 0x7fffffffe868, rbp = 0x7fffffffe880 ---
osscore: mmap() not possible with currently selected sample format.
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xffffff018afe4ca8 vm object (standard object) @ /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_object.c:471
 2nd 0xffffff0002000178 system map (system map) @ /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_map.c:2788
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2e
kdb_backtrace() at kdb_backtrace+0x3a
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x558
_mtx_lock_flags() at _mtx_lock_flags+0x67
vm_map_remove() at vm_map_remove+0x3a
uma_large_free() at uma_large_free+0x73
free() at free+0xb2
vm_object_terminate() at vm_object_terminate+0x1c3
vm_object_deallocate() at vm_object_deallocate+0x256
_vm_map_unlock() at _vm_map_unlock+0x4c
vm_map_remove() at vm_map_remove+0x9c
vmspace_exit() at vmspace_exit+0xd2
exit1() at exit1+0x50f
sigexit() at sigexit+0xca8
postsig() at postsig+0x38d
ast() at ast+0x326
doreti_ast() at doreti_ast+0x1f
```

It seems they are related to OSS. Any suggestions?

Kind regards
Thomas


----------



## Ami (Nov 27, 2011)

maybe, you should try to build OSS from source:

http://www.opensound.com/wiki/index.php/Building_OSSv4_from_source

I had a Xonar DX, I build the driver for source, it work fine, you can take a try.

```
oss_cmi878x0: <Asus Xonar DX (AV100)> port 0xd000-0xd0ff irq 19 at device 4.0 on pci4
```


----------

